# DIY Sponge filter for Aqua Clear Filters



## Osiris

I was trying to figure out easier way to make a sponge filter over the Aquaclear filters on fry tanks as i hated having to ziptie that blue bonded marineland stuff over intake and change it out ziptie new one on, i had some extra AC sponges from mini's i think, i simply cut so far down in the middle with scissors and shove the intake tube in and it's far away enough from intake so not very strong intake at all for fry sakes...I like it..hope this helps, takes like 2minutes to make.


----------



## fish_doc

Great shots. I have tried to explain how to do this to people several times and as they say a picture is worth 1000 words. 

Nice looking tank too by the way.


----------



## Osiris

Thanx, i know it's so simple, i dont have enough tanks to setup a blower or large air pump and i like it to be real quite so just did this i have had no problems thus far with the fry hatching from eggs and going straight to this kind of tank, though i do keep my flow on lowest in their tanks. 

Thanx it was new tank setup has Eureka's breeding in it now.


----------



## fish_doc

The black gravel with the white rock have a nice contrast for tanks.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Ya it is... plus the white sponge too =)


----------

